# Homemade Tools >  Concrete mixer cheaper in Brazil

## ederangelo

tag in portuguese
betoneira caseira

link https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...oneira+caseira




here in Russia

----------

DIYer (Sep 16, 2017),

Seedtick (Sep 16, 2017),

Y-geo (Sep 16, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

it gets the job done and that is what counts. actually looks to be a pretty good rig simplicity at its finest.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks ederangelo! We've added your Concrete Mixer to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: ederangelo's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Concrete Mixer
 by ederangelo

tags:
drum, gears, concrete, mixer

----------


## Y-geo

hi,
That brings back memories of a boiled sweet de-flashing drum i built about 1980 with a very shallow angled washing machine drum on 4 casters inverted one of which was driven by a chain from the conveyer that came from the sweet punch machine.

The press processing the hot sugar rope left a very fine flash of sugar that when it was cooled was EXTREMELY sharp, the individual sweet was then transported on a chain mail conveyor belt with cooling air blast. The sweets were then dropped into my washing machine drum that "de-burred" the sweet by tumbling them.

----------


## Frank S

> hi,
> That brings back memories of a boiled sweet de-flashing drum i built about 1980 with a very shallow angled washing machine drum on 4 casters inverted one of which was driven by a chain from the conveyer that came from the sweet punch machine.
> 
> The press processing the hot sugar rope left a very fine flash of sugar that when it was cooled was EXTREMELY sharp, the individual sweet was then transported on a chain mail conveyor belt with cooling air blast. The sweets were then dropped into my washing machine drum that "de-burred" the sweet by tumbling them.



Hard rock candy cool

----------

Y-geo (Sep 17, 2017)

----------


## metric_taper

I was going to pour some repair patches of concrete this morning. But instead I spent the day repairing a cheap import mixer (says 3.5 Cu.ft., but really only 1cu.ft.). I used it 10 years ago to mix mason mortar, to lay up concrete block for my house addition.
Well it sat these past 10 years under an overhang. The dual ball bearing drum support froze up. So after much dis-assembly, and a can of penetrating oil, it's working. I installed a zerk to fill the sealed from access space with grease.
The concrete repair is because of a ground hog (marmot, wood chuck, whistlepig) that was able to dig under the door, and then a hole down in the back of the shed. It filled 4 wheel barrows of earth inside.
I really dislike these critters, they undermine any concrete slab buildings around here.

----------

Seedtick (Sep 16, 2017)

----------


## tallguy

a lot better than a shovel and wheelbarrow

----------


## metric_taper

I stored it with the bearing up as it freezes here. But I didn't think about a small amount of wind blown snow melt over 10 years, and no weep holes to let it out, that would damage the bearings. There should have been a zerk fitting for grease from day one.
And so true, it is better then mixing by hand. For as cheap as it is, it works. And it has an over current circuit breaker to prevent motor burn out.

----------


## Frank S

Likle has been said ii beats mixing in a wheel barrow, I've seen a lot of guys just mix right on the ground at the edge of their sand pile

----------

